# Any 'Knife Makers' on here ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Gang...got a PM from StateVet/Stumpy with an idea he has come up with.. Sounds like a good project to me...but out of my 'pay grade'. Would any of you guys be interested in giving it a shot.. Sure there are some 'creative' folks on here who could have fun making something really original. 

His PM to me is below....give it a thought.. It's for a really good cause....



"how would youand a few of the other wood workers on here like to build a knife to auction off for our veteran hunt fund raiser? Actually its build a handle, we can get the pre-made blades and sheaths but i'm sure you guys can com up with some wild handle designs, i figured it would generate some interest if some of the 2cool elite were involved."


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

'artistic' and 'hooked' don't belong in the same sentence.........lol

But for this great cause, I'd be willing to give it a shot. I have enough mesquite to make a lot of kindling and if someone wants some chunks for testing you're welcome to it. And some pieces of other misc woods to play with.
I'll add that I don't know the first thing about this so it's experimental at this point.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

i have a knife blank here that I can put a handle on to show everyone how its done, with basic woodworking tools its pretty easy. The hard part is done, with ordering the knife blank.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> i have a knife blank here that I can put a handle on to show everyone how its done, with basic woodworking tools its pretty easy. The hard part is done, with ordering the knife blank.


OK...let's see a 'tutorial', Stumpy...


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Johnnymyjohn makes beautiful. Look at the fresh water fishing form to see the beautiful knife he made for the fish fry.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK...let's see a 'tutorial', Stumpy...


I'll start working on it:cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys are awesome. My thanks for what you're doing


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd be glad to andwer any questions as well.


----------

